# Let's make a mod with no batteries.



## Nightwalker (13/1/16)

Somehow, someone can surely do this. Almost like a miniature windturbine.
We are pulling away at the tank, that's got to be enough wind aka suction to create enough power to power a device to heat a coil. I can't be dreaming here.
Thoughts?


----------



## Khan83 (13/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Somehow, someone can surely do this. Almost like a miniature windturbine.
> We are pulling away at the tank, that's got to be enough wind aka suction to create enough power to power a device to heat a coil. I can't be dreaming here.
> Thoughts?


Haha maybe you just gave some aspiring inventor an idea.

Although I doubt any human can take a long enough inhale to get the coils to a high enough temp


----------



## Nightwalker (13/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Haha maybe you just gave some aspiring inventor an idea.
> 
> Although I doubt any human can take a long enough inhale to get the coils to a high enough temp


With maths and science, some sort of rotating friction can surely can up power


----------



## Cespian (13/1/16)

Only 1 concern here - RAMP UP. Yeah sure there might be tech, but the Mod will need to be equipped with a capacitor or something similar to store the generated power before regulating it and pushing to the coils.... might as well just have a battery then lol


----------



## Ernest (13/1/16)

You can always wear a cap with a wind turbine or solar panel on.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Nightwalker (13/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Only 1 concern here - RAMP UP. Yeah sure there might be tech, but the Mod will need to be equipped with a capacitor or something similar to store the generated power before regulating it and pushing to the coils.... might as well just have a battery then lol


OK, now we got the ball rolling. You starting to give it some thought. OK, let's say we still use a battery but drop its size to a watch battery for that initial burst or ramp through.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (13/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> With maths and science, some sort of rotating friction can surely can up power


Anythings possible with technology I guess . If 15+ years ago someone told me that a computer would one day be able to fit in the palm of my hand I probably would have smacked them on the head.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (13/1/16)

Magnifying glass?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (13/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> OK, now we got the ball rolling. You starting to give it some thought. OK, let's say we still use a battery but drop its size to a watch battery for that initial burst or ramp through.



I am no engineer to comment further haha...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nite (13/1/16)

I unfortunately don't have the creativity to offer any helpful suggestion or insight however I must say, first thing that popped into my mind after reading the comment about the capacitor for the initial charge is someone sitting in a corner winding up there mod with a hand crank for a quick drag :| What would be the need for a device without a battery? Smaller device footprint? more convenient in the sense that you don't need to keep it charged? Kind of feels like it would present it's own kind of problems that wouldn't necessarily make it more convenient than existing mods :s

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nightwalker (13/1/16)

Nite said:


> I unfortunately don't have the creativity to offer any helpful suggestion or insight however I must say, first thing that popped into my mind after reading the comment about the capacitor for the initial charge is someone sitting in a corner winding up there mod with a hand crank for a quick drag :| What would be the need for a device without a battery? Smaller device footprint? more convenient in the sense that you don't need to keep it charged? Kind of feels like it would present it's own kind of problems that wouldn't necessarily make it more convenient than existing mods :s


Well yes. Never charging the device. 
The atlus is now out, so coiless vaping game has begun. I think this is possibly the next step in mods


----------



## Nite (13/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Well yes. Never charging the device.
> The atlus is now out, so coiless vaping game has begun. I think this is possibly the next step in mods



I'm unfortunately still way to new to all this, seen mention of the Atlus but have not yet read up on how the device works or negates the need for coils. Another thing to consider might not be to remove the battery altogether but find a more convenient way to charge them? Something like making use of kinetic energy to charge the battery for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (13/1/16)

Nite said:


> I'm unfortunately still way to new to all this, seen mention of the Atlus but have not yet read up on how the device works or negates the need for coils. Another thing to consider might not be to remove the battery altogether but find a more convenient way to charge them? Something like making use of kinetic energy to charge the battery for you



Like how a car works? Use petrol and an alternator to recharge the batteries... imagine filling your mod at the petrol station ("Hi can I have 5mls unleaded please")

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nite (13/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Like how a car works? Use petrol and an alternator to recharge the batteries... imagine filling your mod at the petrol station ("Hi can I have 5mls unleaded please")



Haha well not entirely, in this case YOU would be the petrol station. It uses your body movement to charge the device, I'm not clever enough to explain the more technical aspects of how the process works however the AMPY device makes use of this concept to charge a power bank by making use of your normal day to day movements, which you can then use to charge your cellphone or other devices. Livecell is another similar project

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (13/1/16)

Nite said:


> Haha well not entirely, in this case YOU would be the petrol station. It uses your body movement to charge the device, I'm not clever enough to explain the more technical aspects of how the process works however the AMPY device makes use of this concept to charge a power bank by making use of your normal day to day movements, which you can then use to charge your cellphone or other devices. Livecell is another similar project



Yeah well, you just went way over my head... lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/1/16)

Generating electricity is not the problem. It can be done in a number of ways. The problem is power, you need amps to heat up a coil. Otherwise you need high voltage and high resistance to make it work. Generating the amps needed is the issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (13/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Haha maybe you just gave some aspiring inventor an idea.
> 
> Although I doubt any human can take a long enough inhale to get the coils to a high enough temp



Lol, it would be called the Silver Turbine 

Interesting idea @shaun patrick

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Khan83 (13/1/16)

Silver said:


> Lol, it would be called the Silver Turbine
> 
> Interesting idea @shaun patrick


Lol , you've already trademarked nicotine poisoning  . Hows about giving some other young'n a chance to have their name on something

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (13/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Lol , you've already trademarked nicotine poisoning  . Hows about giving some other young'n a chance to have their name on something



Lol @Khan83 , that was not me who "trademarked" it - it was the other guys who started using it.

Ok, you need to come up with a suitable name for this self powered mod device. 

Perhaps "The Khan propeller"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (13/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Somehow, someone can surely do this. Almost like a miniature windturbine.
> We are pulling away at the tank, that's got to be enough wind aka suction to create enough power to power a device to heat a coil. I can't be dreaming here.
> Thoughts?


The last Capetonian who added a windturbine to his mod is still airborne 3 years later, good news is it still has a full charge, bad news... he ran out of juice 2yrs 11 months ago.

Showing soon on a radar near you.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Khan83 (13/1/16)

Silver said:


> Lol @Khan83 , that was not me who "trademarked" it - it was the other guys who started using it.
> 
> Ok, you need to come up with a suitable name for this self powered mod device.
> 
> Perhaps "The Khan propeller"


Lol @Silver . I wish.

Seeing as it was @shaun patrick who came up with the idea I suppose he gets dibs on naming it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (13/1/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (13/1/16)

*hits blunt...

COME AGAIN???


----------



## Neal (13/1/16)

Hat is constructed from cleverly disguised solar panels.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (13/1/16)

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 43049
> View attachment 43050


OK the crank won't do. I can't see anyone winding up their mod.
But the second one? Hahahaha can you imagine how easy it wld be to spot vapers? Besides clouds... One arm would be as thick as a tree

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Cespian (13/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> OK the crank won't do. I can't see anyone winding up their mod.
> But the second one? Hahahaha can you imagine how easy it wld be to spot vapers? Besides clouds... One arm would be as thick as a tree



No different to a teenage boy who has recently discovered himself

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nightwalker (13/1/16)

Cespian said:


> No different to a teenage boy who has recently discovered himself


Brilliant

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dave1 (13/1/16)

If you were running the comrades this might generate enough to have a small cloud at the end with a high current capacitor bank added.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Electricity-Generating-Footwear/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (13/1/16)

Neal said:


> Hat is constructed from cleverly disguised solar panels.


I thought it was a multi fuel hybrid with pipe from bum to gas expansion box under arm.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dave1 (13/1/16)

Or butane powered vape

Its for "erbs" but does do eliquid as well.
Edited to only eliquid demo.


----------



## Nightwalker (13/1/16)

Dave1 said:


> Or butane powered vape
> 
> and
> 
> ...



The mods are going to delete your post bud. Vaping only.


----------



## Willan (13/1/16)

How about something with a small nuclear cell in it, it will never die, and you will be able to pull 500+w from it constantly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dave1 (13/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> The mods are going to delete your post bud. Vaping only.


Edited to only eliquid portion.


----------



## Yoda (13/1/16)

A small enough capacitor would cost a pretty penny and like @Gazzacpt said it still needs do gather up enough amps ad volts to get it going, my roommate is doing his Masters in solar power and they are working on a solar/electric 4x4 and me and him were actually talking about this last year and I remember him saying capacitors work great and the Germans have great tech in that field but to generate enough power to be stored is the problem there isnt tech that is small enough to do the job, hence our best bet is batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (13/1/16)

Yoda said:


> A small enough capacitor would cost a pretty penny and like @Gazzacpt said it still needs do gather up enough amps ad volts to get it going, my roommate is doing his Masters in solar power and they are working on a solar/electric 4x4 and me and him were actually talking about this last year and I remember him saying capacitors work great and the Germans have great tech in that field but to generate enough power to be stored is the problem there isnt tech that is small enough to do the job, hence our best bet is batteries


Remember, the pc was the size of a room. I'm thinking, one small watch battery to keep charge in capac, then nano turbine and bam


----------



## Yoda (13/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Remember, the pc was the size of a room. I'm thinking, one small watch battery to keep charge in capac, then nano turbine and bam


I dont think a watch battery would work but would be a neat concept

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoda (13/1/16)

My silly drawing not neat but gets the job done

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (14/1/16)

Yoda said:


> My silly drawing not neat but gets the job done
> View attachment 43109


Now this is starting to take shape. The Yoda tube mod has been conceived

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (14/1/16)

Clone will be available next month!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (14/1/16)

Rooigevaar said:


> Clone will be available next month!!!


I want free one.


----------



## Nightwalker (25/1/16)

Soo. Who is giving this a thought?
Mini wind turbines that charge a few mini capitators. All the size of the RX200.
We gotta get this done. Loadshedding will be back.


----------



## mAlice (25/1/16)

Unfortunately the conversion of kinetic (in this case it would be a fan converting the circular motion into electricity via a backwards converter) wouldn't be sufficient to produce anything near the volts and amps needed to heat your coils efficiently. Very cool idea! But I think you will develop a mild to severe headache before producing any vapor worth writing home about. LOL 

But A for effort. The technology might be out there, but to my knowledge it isn't yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (25/1/16)

Here we have a micro 50W turbine, each blade is 30cm long and it is designed for low wind conditions, typically 25kmh to 29kmh.
Wonder how practical one for a 200W Rolo would be?
With todays hot wire coils and their energy requirements you can pretty much rule out anything else for energy storage other than the present paradigm.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/16)

You could use zero point energy extracted from a pocket dimension of space/time.

Short of that, or hell maybe a real rootin tootin Hydrogen Cell (Don't think venting would be too pleasant).

You're SOL, this is why we use LiPo packs and IMR batteries.


What I really want is a wall powered mod, 13A is plenty enough to have fun with.


----------



## JakesSA (25/1/16)

Zinc air fuels cells, old mods supply the zinc and air from the user ..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (25/1/16)

Damnit! Why couldn't tesla have been the famous one. We'd have had vaping 40 years ago. Wireless free power and all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n00b13 (4/2/16)

Here's a 30W crank, probably only useful for home vaping
http://blog.atmel.com/2015/12/03/maker-creates-his-own-hand-crank-generator/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

